# [DUP] Gentoo Installer, wollen wir das wirklich?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich finde die Idee mit dem Installer ganz nett,

aber brauchen wir das in Gentoo?

Ich fand es gut Gentoo ohne Installer sondern nur mit

einer Installationsanleitung zu installieren.

Der Lerneffekt war dadurch enorm und ich möchte

eigentlich das das in Gentoo so bleibt.

Mit einem Installer wird das ganze undurchsichtig und

der Lerneffekt bleibt auf der Strecke.

Linux System mit einem Install-System gibt es schon genug.

Schreibt mal eure Meinung dazu?

Hier noch der Link zum Installer:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/screenshots/index.xml

Persönlich möchte ich eigentlich die

STAGE-1 Installation in irgendeiner Form beibehalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörg

----------

## NightDragon

Ich war, als ich mit Gentoo anfing, ein ziemlicher Linux Newbie.

Nur durch die Anleitung der Gentoo-Installation und dadurch das Gentoo eben das Linux-System ist bei dem man selber handanlegen muss, habe ich soviel gelernt.

Ein Installer würde es den anderen zwar einfacher machen, aber ich denke dann würde Gentoo auch ziemlich was an "Eindruck" verlieren.

Mit Gentoo ist das wie mit der Kaffeemühle der Großmutter. Es war halt doch was eigenes, den Kaffee noch selber mahlen zu müssen. Und so ist das bei Gentoo... Gentoo ist nicht Suse und auch nicht Mandrake, Gentoo ist nicht Knoppix... Gentoo ist Gentoo... und ich denke das ich das interesse an Gentoo verlieren würde wäre es keine Herausforderung mehr...

----------

## IceBall

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ich war, als ich mit Gentoo anfing, ein ziemlicher Linux Newbie.
> 
> Nur durch die Anleitung der Gentoo-Installation und dadurch das Gentoo eben das Linux-System ist bei dem man selber handanlegen muss, habe ich soviel gelernt.

 

Geht mir da genauso.. Mit einem Installer hätte ich sicher nie all das an Linux gelernt + lieben gelernt was ich heute so schätze...

----------

## smg

Der Installer würde jedem Super-DAU es ermöglichen eine tolle Linux Distribution wie Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen. *scnr*

Bye.

----------

## Lenz

Es sollte noch folgende Auswahlmöglichkeit geben:

[x] ich ziehe den manuellen Weg vor, bin aber nicht gegen einen optionalen Installer

Gegen ein X auf der Live-CD hätte ich nichts, das wäre praktisch. Aber man kann Gentoo ja auch aus Knoppix (oder besser  :Wink: ) heraus installieren.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Gegen ein X auf der Live-CD hätte ich nichts, das wäre praktisch. Aber man kann Gentoo ja auch aus Knoppix (oder besser ) heraus installieren.

 

Genau.

Es ist bei den alten CD´s ziemlich mühsig sich mit einem Text-Browser durchzuwühlen, wenn Probleme aufgetreten sind..

Ein schmales IceWm/Fluxbox oder wie auch immer ist da wirklich praktisch, oder eben gleich Knoppix/Kanotix.

Ich persönlich bin aber ansonsten definitiv gegen einen Installer, weil er Gentoo und der Philosophie dahinter nicht gerecht wird.

Dennoch muss man schon sagen das der Installer dem Gentoo-Team wirklich prima gelungen ist (was man so auf den Screenshots sieht)

tost

----------

## misterjack

ich finde den installer nett, hab mir mal die screenshots angeschaut. wenn man gentoo öfters installiert (auf verschiedenen rechnern), ist doch der installer eine willkommene abwechslung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrib

Definitiv pro Installer, weil ich faul bin und mir dieses elitäre "Nur Kommandozeileninstallation ist das einzig wahre" was einige sicher an den Tag legen (werden) mir immer auf den Keks geht.   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Waere nett wenn ihr hier votet, haette mehr Effektwirkung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438264.html

Ihr koennt gerne mein Englisch korrigieren, habe es nicht so genau genommen.

Meine Meinung steht leicht verstaendlich auch hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3142967.html#3142967

----------

## hoschi

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Definitiv pro Installer, weil ich faul bin und mir dieses elitäre "Nur Kommandozeileninstallation ist das einzig wahre" was einige sicher an den Tag legen (werden) mir immer auf den Keks geht.  

 

Es ist fuer einige Elitaer, vor allem fuer Gentoo-Kritiker. Ich wuerde mir dass auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Auch wenn ich nicht abstreiten will, dass das Gentoo auf eine gewisse weisse an LFS erinnern laesst, und mir das auch gefaellt.

----------

## blice

Die Umfrage ist ziemlich scharf - schwart / weiss..

O Installer ? Nie im Leben !

O Installer oay - aber nicht als offenes Angebot   (*2) 

(X) Ein Grundinstaller wäre oKay 

O Ein Installer könnte neue User anziehen (*3)

O Super ! Endlich hat diese Config-fummelei ein Ende

*2 - Auf einen Installer könnte zb "Am Ende" der Doku hingewiesen werden, damit man sich wenigsten EINMAL richtig mit seinem System auseinandersetzt

*3 - Die frage ist, ob das gewollt ist, neue User heißt unweigerlich auch neue SUSies , defacto werden sich beschwerden häufen, daß das alles nicht so schön klappt wie bei den Mainstream Distris, weil ja ein neuer nicht unbedingt geschnallt hat worauf man sich bei Gentoo (oder lfs) einläßt.

Ich persönlich fände es nach meiner zigsten installation schon nett, wenn "Grundinstaller" die häufigsten Tools installiert, sprich Treiber, MC (!!!) , pciutils,usbutils,platten-tools und X (optional). 

X zu installieren kann nicht falsch sein, da jeder egal ob Flux,Ice,Xfc, Gnome oder KDE ein laufendes X braucht.

----------

## blice

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Definitiv pro Installer, weil ich faul bin und mir dieses elitäre "Nur Kommandozeileninstallation ist das einzig wahre" was einige sicher an den Tag legen (werden) mir immer auf den Keks geht.   
> 
> Es ist fuer einige Elitaer, vor allem fuer Gentoo-Kritiker. Ich wuerde mir dass auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht abstreiten will, dass das Gentoo auf eine gewisse weisse an LFS erinnern laesst, und mir das auch gefaellt.

 

Naja mit Lfs hat das nur für die Gentoo-Devs zu tun, beim lfs müßte man sich ein system von Null aufbauen, Gentoo liefert immerhin schon ein brauchbares Grundsystem mit bash, gcc uvm

----------

## hoschi

Seit wann braucht jeder X? Ich beschraenke mich mit dieser Frage bewusst nicht auf X!

Ich hatte lange Zeit z.B. meinen Laptop ohne Desktop, alles was ich wollte hatte ich auch so.

Die Zusatzutils dich ich persoenlich brauche installiere ich meist per Hand ganz am Ende mit einem "emerge -av bla blubb bla". Wenn dann alles mal sauber laeuft, ich mit dem Framebuffer Bilder anschauen kann usw. folgt in der Regel der X-Server mit irgend einem Desktop.

----------

## hoschi

 *blice wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *chrib wrote:*   Definitiv pro Installer, weil ich faul bin und mir dieses elitäre "Nur Kommandozeileninstallation ist das einzig wahre" was einige sicher an den Tag legen (werden) mir immer auf den Keks geht.   
> 
> Es ist fuer einige Elitaer, vor allem fuer Gentoo-Kritiker. Ich wuerde mir dass auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht abstreiten will, dass das Gentoo auf eine gewisse weisse an LFS erinnern laesst, und mir das auch gefaellt. 
> ...

 

Habe ich nur erwaehnt, weil man Gentoo oft als LFS+Portage bezeichnet (was so nicht stimmt, denke da z.B. ans Baselayout).

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich vote mal für

[X] Optionaler Installer ist ok, aber eine Konsoleninstallation von Hand sollte immer weiterhin möglich sein und (wichtig) auch gut dokumentiert bleiben!

Es darf eben nicht passieren, dass Probleme mit der Konsoleninstallation irgendwann als "minor bugs" eingestuft werden, weil ja jeder als "Workaround" den Installer benutzen kann!

ChrisM

----------

## amne

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> [X] Optionaler Installer ist ok, aber eine Konsoleninstallation von Hand sollte immer weiterhin möglich sein und (wichtig) auch gut dokumentiert bleiben!
> 
> 

 

Und genau das ist auch der Plan. Der Installer ist eine Ergänzung, die Gentoo besser und einfacher machen soll, kein Ersatz für die manuelle Installtion, die einfach an Flexibilität nicht zu überbieten ist.

----------

## hoschi

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> [X] Optionaler Installer ist ok, aber eine Konsoleninstallation von Hand sollte immer weiterhin möglich sein und (wichtig) auch gut dokumentiert bleiben!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Warum macht man ihn (den Installer) zum Default? Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht dass viel Neuling auf den Newssiten was ueber "toller neue Instaler" liesst, schert sich kein Mensch mehr um den Strg+Alt+F1 und in die Doku schaut erst recht keiner.

Ganz davon abgesehen dass mich es als User tierisch nerven wird den Start des X-Servers abzuwarten, und mir eine fette LiveCD runterladen muss, die mir nicht hilft (anstatt mehr Pakete mitzubringen wie die Universal). Die Universal-CD gibt es zum Glueck noch, aber wenn sich dass nicht aendert wird mir das ehrlich gesagt ueberhaupt nicht gefallen.

Es waere schoen, wenn sich jemand von euch mal erkundigen wird wie die Planung da genau ausschaut, so dass man in der Community weiss wie das dann spaeter wirklich ausschauen soll.

----------

## Ampheus

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich bisher nicht an Gentoo getraut, obwohl er sehr begeistert von dem Konzept war. Heute hab ich ihm geschrieben, dass es jetzt einen installer gibt. Es installiert grad mit meiner Hilfe in vmware mit installer zum Testen (und um Sachen wie USE-Flags etc. zu verstehen) und hinterher will er vielleicht eine Konsoleninstallation auf sein System loslassen.

----------

## schachti

Meine "elitäre" Meinung dazu: Wenn man einen grafischen Installer anbietet, zieht man noch mehr Leute an, die denken, gentoo letztendlich wie ihr Klicki-Bunti-Windows installieren und konfigurieren zu können. Dann kann man auch gleich SuSE und Yast verwenden. Wenn man sein System verstehen will, braucht man keinen grafischen Installer (und sollte auch keinen benutzen).

----------

## Carlo

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Gentoo Installer, wollen wir das wirklich?

 

Das klingt verdammt nach BLÖD Schlagzeile. Wer will benutzt ihn, wer nicht will halt nicht. Wollen wir wirklich Autos? Droschken sind doch viel besser...

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Der Lerneffekt war dadurch enorm und ich möchte
> 
> eigentlich das das in Gentoo so bleibt.
> 
> Mit einem Installer wird das ganze undurchsichtig und
> ...

 

Die Installation ist wirklich zu vernachlässigen, im Vergleich zur Administration eines Systems. Und das lernt man weder mit Installer, noch zu Fuß mit Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Persönlich möchte ich eigentlich die STAGE-1 Installation in irgendeiner Form beibehalten.

 

Wenn man kein eigenes, modifiziertes Image zusammenbasteln will, ist das schlicht überflüssig. Stage 3, kurz anpassen und neu kompilieren ist mindestens genauso schnell.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Warum macht man ihn (den Installer) zum Default?

 

Weil's vermutlich der Mehrzahl der Nutzer entgegen kommt. Die Frage an sich ist irgendwie schon reine "Rebäh, es läuft nicht so wie ich es will."-Schikane.

----------

## Treborius

bin irgendwie dagegen, da ich letztens in der uni von nem suse-user gefragt wurde warum seine laufwerke nicht gefunden werden,

und er nicht fstab kannte ...

so ein installer macht nur hoffnungen auf sone "weiter=>weiter=>klick" distribution, die gentoo nunmal nicht ist

sonst hätte ich auch nichts gegen nen installer, weil eine installtion per hand einfach lange dauert, obwohl man meist nichts

zu tun hat, aber das image was von gentoo dadurch aufkommt (vielleicht auch nicht aufkommt, aber der gleis ist gelegt ) gefällt mir nicht ...

----------

## hoschi

genau, und deswegen sollte man den installer auf der livecd nur mit dem bootprompt "xinstall" oder so aehnlich starten koennen, und um das ganze noch sicherer zu machen sollte dass erst am ende der doku stehen. so liesst man als neuling erstmal alles durch, und wenn man schlau ist haelt man sich an die empfehlung und verwendet den installer erst wenn man auch praktisch erfahrung mit gentoo gesammelt hat.

----------

## hoschi

Oha, oha - Aerger!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438264.html (gleicher Link wie weiter oben)

Im wesentlichen ging es dort um das gleiche Thema, nur im Gentoo-Chat Forum.

Nur wurde dieser Thread gerade geloescht.

----------

## schachti

Da sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt keine Gefahr, da (zumindest bisher) sachlich diskutiert wird.

----------

## hoschi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Da sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt keine Gefahr, da (zumindest bisher) sachlich diskutiert wird.

 

War da auch so. Hat hoffentlich nur dem zustaendingen Moderater nicht gepasst, aber ehrlich gesagt merke ich mir sowas wie ein Elefant. Kritische Stimmen werden also abgewuergt, lustig.

----------

## buthus

wow, das ging schnell, was war denn da los?

naja egal.

ich wäre dafür, das es im prinzip so bleibt wie jetzt grade. das man eine mini-install cd hat, auf der alles ist wie bisher und dann eine mit dem neuen grafischen installer. so könnte sich jeder das laden was er möchte.

falls das so geplant ist, oder es so schon vorgeschlagen wurde, post ignorieren.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

ist so geplant.

ich benuetze nur keine minimal-cd, ist nicht netzunabheangig. genauso wie die meisten neuen es tun werden.

<wegen dem thread, wurde wo anders angehaengt. nur habe ich da einen link erwartet, wie es in anderen foren so ueblich ist, geht wohl mit phpbb nicht>

lustig ist aber folgendes:

wegen dem ganzem gui kramm ist auf der livecd kein platz mehr fuer die stage3 (netzwerklose installation, frueher mit universall-cd). deswegen wird von der gui ein haufen voodoo angewendet, um aus den in der livecd zu verfuehgung stehen mitteln eine temporaere stage3 zu basteln - d.h. man kann per shell nicht mehr ohne internet installieren, egal was man macht. scheinbar ist der voodoo-kramm so kompliziert, dass man damit gar nicht hausieren gehen will.

ich hoffe dann mal auf die dvds, vielleicht besser sich die lage dann.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich habe für "Ja" gestimmt, und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Zum einen ist es ist eine zusätzliche, optionale Auswahlmöglichkeit, zum anderen bietet sich durch mit dem Installer erstellte Profile die Möglichkeit schnell nach einem vorgegebenen Schema neue Rechner aufzusetzen.

----------

## buthus

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ist so geplant.
> 
> ich benuetze nur keine minimal-cd, ist nicht netzunabheangig. genauso wie die meisten neuen es tun werden.
> 
> 

 

hm, das hat mich noch nie gestört, hab gentoo bisher immer so installiert. wenns direkt ausm netz kommt isses wenigstens aktuell.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

ich bin eben gern unabhaengig! emanzipiert! frei!  :Very Happy: 

komisch, ich klinge wie michael mittermeier

sie koennten uns wenigstens die univeral-cd lassen, solange es noch keine dvds gibt.

----------

## hotkey

Ich könnte im Dreieck springen. Kaum habe ich meine Gentoo Installation abgeschlossen erfahre ich von der Version 2006.0. Dadurch gehört mein System zwar nicht zum alten Eisen, aber ich hätte mir eine Menge Updates sparen können. Zum Glück habe ich noch den ein oder anderen Rechner in der Ecke stehen und werde mir Morgen mal den Installer anschauen. 

Allerdings frage ich mich gerade warum es unbedingt Gnome sein muß. XFCE hätte doch vollkommen ausgereicht und ohne OpenOffice wäre auch noch etwas Platz auf dem Rohling gewesen. Ich persönlich finde es schade das der Bootsplash im Verbose Mode so schlimm aussieht. Ich kann die Icons vom normalen Bootsplash nämlich nicht leiden.

Die Screenshots sehen auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend aus.

PS: Die CD hat einen Fehler. Beim Booten kann man zwar die Sprache auswählen, aber die entsprechende Datei wird nicht gefunden. Selbst ein "loadkeys de-latin1-nodeadkeys" unter Gnome hilft nicht  :Sad:  Naja. Zum Glück haben wir ein X. Habe es via Desktop / Preferences / Keyboard hingebogen bekommen.

----------

## Lenz

 *hotkey wrote:*   

> Ich könnte im Dreieck springen. Kaum habe ich meine Gentoo Installation abgeschlossen erfahre ich von der Version 2006.0. Dadurch gehört mein System zwar nicht zum alten Eisen, aber ich hätte mir eine Menge Updates sparen können.

 

Wenn du so denkst, dürftest du Gentoo nie installieren, schließlich kommen mehrmals täglich Updates raus.

----------

## hotkey

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *hotkey wrote:*   Ich könnte im Dreieck springen. Kaum habe ich meine Gentoo Installation abgeschlossen erfahre ich von der Version 2006.0. Dadurch gehört mein System zwar nicht zum alten Eisen, aber ich hätte mir eine Menge Updates sparen können. 
> 
> Wenn du so denkst, dürftest du Gentoo nie installieren, schließlich kommen mehrmals täglich Updates raus.

 

Nu lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man auf einem relativ langsamen Rechner ein 3 Monate altes Stage verwendet oder 2 - 3 mal pro Woche ein emerge -u world anschmeißt.

----------

## misterjack

 *hotkey wrote:*   

> Nu lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man auf einem relativ langsamen Rechner ein 3 Monate altes Stage verwendet oder 2 - 3 mal pro Woche ein emerge -u world anschmeißt.

 

ja, 12 stunden kompilieren auf einem 400 MHz AMD K6-II mit 128 MB Ram nach einer stinknormalen Stage 3 Install  :Smile: 

imo nicht sehr viel bei der möhre, das haut man abends vor dem bett gehen an und vormittags ist es fertig. X mit Xfce-4 und den ganzen Splatter was ich noch drauf haben wollte, dauerte länger.

----------

## NightDragon

Mensch seit ihr am jammern...

Ich installierte Gentoo auf einen 200er  :Wink:  Und der wird tgl. upgedatet... Ich muss aber auch dazusagen, dass es ein Router ist und mir daher egal ist, wenn das teil 12h rechnet...

Zum Thema mit den "keine config-fummelei mehr": *lol*.. Das wird dir bei gentoo NIEEEE erspart bleiben. Ists bei Suse doch oft auch noch so, das gewisses nur mit der Config geht.

Dann gabs da noch jemanden der sich über das neue Profil aufregte: Also das schmerzt kaum... lösch einfach den symlink /etc/make.profile , setz ihn neu auf 2006.0 und fertig.

Das bisschen was da dazukommt... tut nicht weh...

Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab: ich werde heute den Installer mal anschauen, sofern ich Zeit habe... bin gespannt was er kann und wie er ist. - bin trotzdem noch dafür das er max. als optionale Komponente auf die CD kommt.... mehr auch nicht.

----------

## deejay

Ich werd den Installer auch mal antesten. So oft setzt man ja Gentoo Systeme nicht neu auf, es sei denn

es wird sich ein neuer Rechner angeschafft  :Smile:  Und selbst dann kann man sein altes System da draufschaufeln  :Very Happy: 

Der Installer ist doch aber sonst ne gute Idee. Wer ihn benutzen will, der soll das tun, wer ihn nicht braucht, kann es 

ja nach der alten Methode machen. Ich seh da überhaupt gar kein Problem. Die Entscheidung, welche Methode man

letztendlich nimmt, liegt doch also immer noch beim User. Aber ansonsten finde ich das als optionalen Zusatz doch 

ganz gut...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## cng

ich habe nein gestummen, weil ich finde, dass es nach alter manier schon etwas spezielles

ist, gentoo zu installieren. man muss sich mit der doku befassen und lernt dabei vieles,

welches man vieleicht nicht erfahren hätte (da in der doku beschrieben). auch gentoo

lernt man kennen und linux verstehen. und so oft wird man sein system ja nicht aufsetzen 

müssen. ich liebe gentoo so wie es bisher war.....

hier bei gentoo ist man normalerweise" eine gemeischaft welche in etwa in die gleiche 

richtung ziehet. wenn nun jeder guitrottel gentoo instalieren kann, ohne sich damit zu befassen,

könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die gemeinschaft unfreundlich wird (wegen den fragen

der guianer) und evt. sogar auseinander bricht. 

ein kollege von mir hat suse gewählt, da man da alles klicken kann. er hat ne riesen klappe, dass

er nun ein linuxer ist *kotz* wenn ich mir mal vorstele, dass gerade solche leute zu gentoo kommen,

dann sackt das image von gentoo in den keller...

der installer als default verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. das ist doch nicht "gentoo-isch". versteht

mich nicht falsch. ich bin nicht prinzipiell gegen einen installer, aber sicher nicht als default. 

was ich auch nicht so verstehe. warum fragt man nicht die user, was man davon hält, bevor etwas geändert wir?

hat nicht ähmmmm redhat mal ein riesen geschrei aus dem forum, weil die was geändert haben was die comunity

oder so nicht wollte?

----------

## ConiKost

Nein!

Ich bin auch komplett dagegen!

Solange der GUI Installer über einen Parameter ala DOGUIINSTALL gestartet werden kann ist alles ok ...

Ich selber nutze nur noch den Weg über die Bash. Ist einfach gut und mach nie Probleme ...

----------

## chrib

 *cng wrote:*   

> ich habe nein gestummen, weil ich finde, dass es nach alter manier schon etwas spezielles
> 
> ist, gentoo zu installieren. man muss sich mit der doku befassen und lernt dabei vieles,
> 
> welches man vieleicht nicht erfahren hätte (da in der doku beschrieben). auch gentoo
> ...

 

Ich halte den Lernfaktor etwas übertrieben. Wenn ich mir das Handbuch so anschaue, kann man oft an vielen Stellen einfach "blind" abtippen, so dass sich der Lernefekt doch ziemlich in Grenzen hält.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hier bei gentoo ist man normalerweise" eine gemeischaft welche in etwa in die gleiche 
> 
> richtung ziehet. wenn nun jeder guitrottel gentoo instalieren kann, ohne sich damit zu befassen,
> ...

 

Ich glaube die Gemeinschaft wird eher entzweit durch die GUIHasser, welche Leute die die Installer-GUI nutzen als Trottel abschreiben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ein kollege von mir hat suse gewählt, da man da alles klicken kann. er hat ne riesen klappe, dass
> 
> er nun ein linuxer ist *kotz* wenn ich mir mal vorstele, dass gerade solche leute zu gentoo kommen,
> ...

 

Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Nur weil jemand SuSE nimmt, ist er kein Linuxer? Woran definierst Du Linuxer? Daran dass er Gentoo laut Doku installieren kann? Daran dass er die grundlegende Beherrschung einer Shell kennt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> der installer als default verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. das ist doch nicht "gentoo-isch". versteht
> 
> mich nicht falsch. ich bin nicht prinzipiell gegen einen installer, aber sicher nicht als default. 
> ...

 

Bitte was genau ist mit "gentoo-isch" zu verstehen? Warum die Devs den Installer als Default gewählt haben kann ich Dir zwar nicht beantworten, aber ich vermute mal, dass sie der Meinung waren dass der Installer Gentoo weiter voran bringt, und nicht, wie viele hier denken ein Rückschritt ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was ich auch nicht so verstehe. warum fragt man nicht die user, was man davon hält, bevor etwas geändert wir?
> 
> hat nicht ähmmmm redhat mal ein riesen geschrei aus dem forum, weil die was geändert haben was die comunity
> ...

 

Weil die Distributionsentwicklung nun mal kein demokratischer Akt ist. Wenn Du über die Richtung der Distribution mitbestimmen willst, so werde ein Gentoo-Dev.

----------

## buthus

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *cng wrote:*   ich habe nein gestummen, weil ich finde, dass es nach alter manier schon etwas spezielles
> 
> ist, gentoo zu installieren. man muss sich mit der doku befassen und lernt dabei vieles,
> 
> welches man vieleicht nicht erfahren hätte (da in der doku beschrieben). auch gentoo
> ...

 

da hast du recht, aber man weiss wenigstens wo man suchen muss. zb wenn man eine zweite netzwerkkarte nachrüstet, oder einen anderen router benutzt. weiss man in welcher konfig die einstellungen gespeichert sind. das halte ich schon für einen vorteil.

----------

## cng

@chrib

lernfaktor -> ich bin ein noob in sachen linux. ich lerne auch viel beim abtippen.....

guitrottel -> ubss.. da wurde was flasch verstanden. ich würde mir niemals erlauben die gui-installer

                  als trottel abzustempeln. hier sind wohl eher die klicker von microsoft gemeint!!!

suse -> der typ weiss nich mal wie man linux schreibt. suse ist sehr einfach zu installieren und nun ist

            er der selbsternannte linuxprofi. *kozzzzzz*. ein linuxer ist für mich jemand, der sich für linux 

            interressiert, sich damit auseiandersetzt usw. aber sicher nicht einer der linux installiert, nur 

            damit er sich ein profi schimpfen kann!!! 

gentoo-isch -> auswahl usw...

gentoo-dev -> ich würde bei gentoo sehr gerne meinen beitrag leisten. leider werde ich das aber momentan nicht können

                      familie (kleinkinder) und mein sehr kleines wissen über linux. ich wünsche mir in zukunft meinen beitrag 

                      bei gentoo leisten zu können.

----------

## chrib

 *cng wrote:*   

> @chrib
> 
> lernfaktor -> ich bin ein noob in sachen linux. ich lerne auch viel beim abtippen.....
> 
> 

 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass er sich in Grenzen hält. Spätestens wenn man Gentoo beim zweiten Mal aufsetzt, ist der Lernfaktor so gut wie inexistent weil man zum einen schon weiss was die Befehle bedeuten/bewirken und zum anderen einfach nur die Installation auf den Rechner bringen will.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> guitrottel -> ubss.. da wurde was flasch verstanden. ich würde mir niemals erlauben die gui-installer
> 
>                   als trottel abzustempeln. hier sind wohl eher die klicker von microsoft gemeint!!!
> ...

 

Die haben aber im Gegensatz zu Gentoo noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit einen anderen Installer zu nehmen. Selbst eine unattendend-Windowsinstallation läuft über den Windows-Installationsassistenten ab. Ist das System dann erstmal installiert, kann man natürlich immer noch ein Image ziehen und dieses dann bei Bedarf und gleicher Architektur aufspielen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> suse -> der typ weiss nich mal wie man linux schreibt. suse ist sehr einfach zu installieren und nun ist
> 
>             er der selbsternannte linuxprofi. *kozzzzzz*. ein linuxer ist für mich jemand, der sich für linux 
> ...

 

Ah, das klang ursprünglich anders. Wobei solche Leute m. E. auch eher die Ausnahmen sind. Ich kenn einige Leute die SuSE-Linux einsetzen und als sie dann auf Probleme stießen, diese auch selbständig lösen konnten. Kann natürlich auch genau andersherum sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-isch -> auswahl usw...
> 
> 

 

Auswahl an was?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-dev -> ich würde bei gentoo sehr gerne meinen beitrag leisten. leider werde ich das aber momentan nicht können
> 
>                       familie (kleinkinder) und mein sehr kleines wissen über linux. ich wünsche mir in zukunft meinen beitrag 
> ...

 

Naja, die ersten Schritte kannst Du ja dann als User im Forum leisten und anderen Gentoo-Anfängern helfen. Immerhin weißt Du ja wie es ist, wenn man wenig wissen über Linux hat und dann mit Gentoo hantiert.

----------

## smg

Hallo,

hierzu vielleicht das:

11:06 =XXX schau dir das mal an!

11:06 =XXX> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=93811

:/

Bye.  :Smile: 

P.S.: scnr

----------

## hoschi

@chrip: Kannst du deine Argumentation nicht auf etwas eigenem aufbauen, du faehrst leider einfach nach Schema F wie es die Opposition nahezu immer macht, ohne wirklich was eigenes zu praesentieren. Diesen "pro vs. contra Flamewar" mit Copy und Past, dazwischen noch ein Nein oder Noe ohne Grund finde ich ueberall.

Nichts gegen deine vermeintliche Position, aber du sagst weder etwas wirklich Eigenes noch etwas Neues.

Da sagt man, dass es leider viele Suse-Nutzer gibt die halt einfach von Windows zum anderen Klicki-Bunti gewechselt sind, und jetzt meinen Linux-User zu sein. Und du ziehst natuerlich sofort die Verallgemeinerung raus, dass alle Suse-User verbloedet sind, dabei gefaellt halt einfach nicht jedem Gentoo und es hat auch nicht jeder Zeit fuer so eine intensive Arbeit mit dem System (Vergl. Aussagen des Ubuntu-Chefs).

Ich kann es halt einfach nicht mehr hoeren, weil diese Argumentation genau andersrum auch immer ablaeuft. Ein Gentoo-User auessert seine liebe zu Shell und dem Gentoo Way of Life, und sofort wird man totgeschlagen als moechtgern Leetnessgott weil man halt keine standardmaessige Installation von X11 haben will.

@cng: In soweit sehe ich es genauso wie du, mir hat damals die harte Schule auch geholfen (wir aber gerne abgestritten, vor allem von den Leuten die sowieso schon Linux-Erfahrung haben...ja toll). Und Klicki-Bunti ist eine Wahl (Choice) die Gentoo bietet, nur wird einem dass jetzt um die Ohren geschlagen, als Default ins Gesicht geworfen - und wenn man es nicht will soll man doch die oftmals auch unpraktische Minimal-CD nehmen.

Dass der Installer urspruenglich fuer ganz andere Zweck geplant war (hilfe fuer Admins), vergessen viele auch gerne, auch die Devs. Mit so einem schicken Installer sieht man halt als Distro einfach verdammt gut aus.

----------

## hoschi

 *smg wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hierzu vielleicht das:
> 
> 11:06 =XXX schau dir das mal an!
> ...

 

Klickt auf Seite zwei - trotz 41 Posts und massiven Flamewar immer noch gruen *yes*

----------

## buthus

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klickt auf Seite zwei - trotz 41 Posts und massiven Flamewar immer noch gruen *yes*

 

ist das soo wichtig? da finde ich aber, das das thema hier besser diskutiert wird. und nebenbei die art des forums hier auch angenehmer zu lesen ist.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Na, momentan: Kima? Wirklich?

Gut, ich steigere mich in sowas auch rein.

Wichtig ist es nicht, nicht auf heise.de - nur das Kunsstueck zu schaffen gruen zu bleiben, und gleichzeitige von jedem zweiten als Snoop niedergemacht zu werden ist schon lustig.

Wobei ich ja hoffe, dass es uns nicht so wie auf der Suse-Mailinglist ergeht...

----------

## cng

@hoschi

ich habe deine beiträge betreffend installer etc. verfolgt   :Very Happy:  ich bin auch deiner meinung, was 

das default-boot-mit-installer angeht. ich möchte auch hier nochmals betonen, dass ich nicht 

prinzipiell gegen den den installer bin, der ist sicher toll und ich werd den auch mal anshauen, 

aber... ich liebe gentoo so wie es ist - konsolebasierte install, mit allem drum und dran   :Crying or Very sad: 

natürlich muss man mit der zeit gehen....

----------

## chrib

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> @chrip: Kannst du deine Argumentation nicht auf etwas eigenem aufbauen, du faehrst leider einfach nach Schema F wie es die Opposition nahezu immer macht, ohne wirklich was eigenes zu praesentieren. Diesen "pro vs. contra Flamewar" mit Copy und Past, dazwischen noch ein Nein oder Noe ohne Grund finde ich ueberall.
> 
> 

 

Ausgerechnet Du musst sowas sagen. Du redest doch die ganze Zeit davon, dass der Installer baeh ist, dass gefälligst die Shell-only-Variante default sein soll. Du übertreibst mit Deinen Sichtweiten ziemlich oft Hoschi, und das geht sicherlich nicht nur mir manchmal gehörig auf den Keks. Aber ein Glück dass ich Dich nicht unbedingt lesen brauche wenn ich nicht will.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nichts gegen deine vermeintliche Position, aber du sagst weder etwas wirklich Eigenes noch etwas Neues.
> 
> Da sagt man, dass es leider viele Suse-Nutzer gibt die halt einfach von Windows zum anderen Klicki-Bunti gewechselt sind, und jetzt meinen Linux-User zu sein. Und du ziehst natuerlich sofort die Verallgemeinerung raus, dass alle Suse-User verbloedet sind, dabei gefaellt halt einfach nicht jedem Gentoo und es hat auch nicht jeder Zeit fuer so eine intensive Arbeit mit dem System (Vergl. Aussagen des Ubuntu-Chefs).
> ...

 

Krieg es in Deinen Dickschädel rein, sie SIND Linux-User. Auch wenn sie SuSE benutze, oder Redhat/Fedora, Mandriva, oder Debian, sie sind Linuxuser. Und ich habe nicht gesagt, dass alle SuSE-User verblödet sein, ganz im Gegenteil. cng war es, der von seinem Kollegen aus alle SuSE-Nutzer über einen Kamm geschert hat. M.E. ist ein Linux-Nutzer ein Nutzer, der Linux auf seinem System einsetzt. Egal wie. Man kann diese allerdings noch unterteilen in Anfänger, in welche die sich auch mit der Thematik beschäftigen, Fortgeschrittene und Experten, und ja auch in welche denen es vollkommen egal was sie da auf dem Rechner haben, solange es funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann es halt einfach nicht mehr hoeren, weil diese Argumentation genau andersrum auch immer ablaeuft. Ein Gentoo-User auessert seine liebe zu Shell und dem Gentoo Way of Life, und sofort wird man totgeschlagen als moechtgern Leetnessgott weil man halt keine standardmaessige Installation von X11 haben will.
> 
> 

 

Dann überdenke mal Deine Argumentationsweise. Ich glaube nicht dass hier einer als Leetnessgott angesehen wird, nur weil er die Shell liebhat und lieber ohne X arbeiten möchte. Aber wenn diese Person so auftritt als ob seine Arbeitsweise die einzig wahre sei, dann darf er sich nicht wundern dass er da regelmäßig "totgeschlagen" wird.

BTW hoschi, dein Opensource-Fundamentalismus geht mir schon seit geraumer Zeit auf den Geist. Ich werde Dich ab sofort ignorieren und Deine Posts einfach nicht mehr lesen.

----------

## hoschi

Ja. Es wuerde allen wohl vollkommen ausreichen, wenn es fuer x86 wieder eine gleichberechtigte Universal-CD gaebe?

Sehe ich das richtig?

Der Aufwand dafuer waere von der Seite der Gentoo-Foundation minimal, und alle waeren zufrieden. Ich denke mal, sowas ist auch einen Vorschlag wert.

----------

## buthus

zum thema mit der zeit gehen, hab ich mal ein prima posting gelesen, das ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. in dem thread ging es zwar um ein anderes thema, aber wie gsagt manchmal muss man neuerrungen einfahc mitmachen also lesen und lachen :

 *Krischi, www.linuxforen.de wrote:*   

> Vorbereiten zum Zeitsprung... Alles bereit?... Dann gut festhalten und los geht's...
> 
> *WUUUUUSCH*
> 
> Zeit: 1973
> ...

 

----------

## hoschi

Mach wie du denkst. Fuer mich ist man uebrigens erst ein Windows-User, wenn man die Aufloesung aender kann, Auslegungssache.

<zwischenposter>

----------

## cng

@buthus

he!!! die geschichte kenne ich. ich hatte damals einen atari xe und mein kollege kaufte sich

ne windoofmaschine. ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich fand die maus und so 

damals glaube ich auch echt scheisse. 

hier im geschäft muss ich jeden tag das ****xp verwenden. millionenmal muss ich die hand

zu dieser blöden maus bewegen und dann wieder zurück auf die tastatur.

nun hat man endlich die konsole wiederendeckt und bei linux gesehen, was man mit einigen 

wörtchen und zeichen alles bewegen kann. wow. genau das will ich lernen. mit der konsole zu

arbeiten macht spass......

ok ein wenig überstrieben aber....

----------

## hoschi

Leute, die Maus ist "deprecated". Der Trackpoint, ja, der Trackpoint rult  :Very Happy: 

Ist fuer Faule ganz praktisch, ohne die Haende von der Tastatur zu nehmen hat man immer die Maus in der Hand.

----------

## cng

das habe ich mal versucht, aber mein daumen ist wohl zu doof dafür   :Embarassed: 

----------

## buthus

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Leute, die Maus ist "deprecated". Der Trackpoint, ja, der Trackpoint rult 
> 
> Ist fuer Faule ganz praktisch, ohne die Haende von der Tastatur zu nehmen hat man immer die Maus in der Hand.

 

bin auch ein ewiger trackball user!  auch wenn ich mich outen muss, denn ich habe ein microsoft trackball explorer.

auch wenn das jetzt ganz und gar nichts mit dem topic zu tun hat.

----------

## misterjack

nochmal was an alle, die meinen, dass man durch den installer mehr suse user bekommt. ich sag nur, vor gentoo hatte ich einen monat suse, bin dann gleich zu gentoo und heute noch dort. so berauschend ist die installation und der lerneffekt noch nie gewesen, war stupides abtippen  :Smile: 

gelernt habe ich erst im umgang mit gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## deejay

jo, habe damals bei einer Installation, glaube es war die zweite, einfach die Befehle kopiert und wieder eingefügt, über ssh.

Copy & Paste und fertig war das System. Einiges wird ja auch erst klar, wenn man sich bissel mit Linux beschäftigt. Und wenn man es dann irgendwann nochmal installiert, dann weiss man schon ein bissel mehr bescheid.

Zum Installer kann ich wiederum nur sagen, wenn man ihn nutzen will, wieso nicht, man muss ja nicht. Das ist doch bei Gentoo so, man kann alles machen was man will  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## amne

Irgendwie steht hier eh genau das gleiche wie in Gentoo Linux 2006.0, daher DUP.

----------

